# Techniques for breeding cpd's?



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I have had my cpd's in a community tank and I was wondering if anyone has good techniques and tips for breeding and collecting the fry. I know I will have to take them out of the community tank, but other than that I am clueless.

I raised my current ones from babies so I should have no problem once I get to that point.


----------



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

No first hand experience, but here is a short article:
http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/breeding/Pham_Michael_Microrasbora_Galaxy.html


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

I set up a seperate tank for the males. The bottom of the tank was marbles, and the only deco was driftwood with tons of java moss attached to it and wisteria left to float. 

I fed them and the females in the main tank live foods (small blackworms and microworms - I cultivate both) and frozen foods for two weeks. 

I lowered the water by 50% in the males tank, and then added the females into the tank in the evening. Before I went to bed that night, I filled their tank back up with cooler water. 

They began spawning the next morning. While feeding 2x a day in one corner of the tank, I'd shake the driftwood/moss so that more eggs would fall off. They will fall down between the marbles and then the parents can't get them to eat them. 

After 3 days, I'd return all to the main tank. You'll see fry free swimming at this point. 

I've raised 30-40 fry at a time this way with my original 12 adults (7 female, 5 male). They seem to breed constantly in the main tank. When I do water changes, I usually find a few fry. They breed like rabbits.


----------



## husonfirst (Sep 27, 2009)

How many eggs do they typically release?


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

I have no idea. I've only counted fry. I see some eggs get eaten that are clinging to the moss which is why I shake it to try to get more to fall into the marbles. If you have the tank space, you could remove the moss too. I leave it in since they spawn more than just the one time, usually for days at a time, take a few days break, then at it again.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Here is my breeding thread:
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179667

Spot where java moss
Shake
Harvest

Or just let the fry grow along side the adults.


----------

